# Mapa de voltajes, frecuencias, y tipo de enchufes en el mundo



## Andres Cuenca (May 20, 2009)

Si viajan mucho, o simplemente tienen curiosidad de conocer el tipo de sistema eléctrico domiciliario en cualquier parte del mundo, les interesará estas descriptivas imágenes.

Referencias:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AC_power_plugs_and_sockets
http://www.eurocom.com/support/plugs.htm


----------



## Tacatomon (May 20, 2009)

Ideal para trabajos y proyectos en las escuelas.

Se te agradece el aporte Andres.

Saludos.


----------



## matrix01 (May 21, 2009)

gracias por tu información Andres siempre es bueno saber y conocer mas .  un saludo de parte de matrix


----------



## rash (May 21, 2009)

Esta curioso.... gracias


----------



## eddy70 (May 21, 2009)

gracias andres saludos.


----------



## alexus (May 21, 2009)

para seguir acumulando conocimiento! gracias "san andres de armenia!


----------



## electrodan (May 21, 2009)

Acá se ve de todo, ponen lo que se le canta en la pared...


----------



## alexus (May 21, 2009)

nuevamente coincidimos electrodan! jaja aca se ve de todo, hasta los vivos enroscados en las patitas de los tomas hembras!


----------



## microsistel (Jun 9, 2009)

EXCELENTE, era una curiosidad que tenia hace tiempo, Ud. me la resolvio en 2 minutos......
Saludos


----------



## eb7ctx (Jun 17, 2009)

Buenas, lo mejor para viajar es usar aparatos con fuente conmutada, a estos no le afecta el valor frecuencia, los de transformador en unos casos pierden eficacia y en otros se queman, por la diferencia de frecuencia 50/60  10 Herzios es mucho rango en una inductancia (bobina)
Lo cuento por experiencia propia, he quemado muchos alimentadores de USA (con transformador) que vienen a 60 Hz y al cabo de unos dias o meses segun el tiempo enchufados todos terminan quemados

Saludos cordiales


----------



## christian_ns (Jul 28, 2009)

ta bueno ....se agradece la información


----------



## halger (Ago 9, 2009)

excelente información muy buena, gracias men...
Salu2


----------



## alf0ns001 (Ago 12, 2009)

excelente información yo pensaba que en canada manejaban 220


----------



## Earl (Jun 1, 2010)

Buena información, yo creia (porque en México así es) que la mayor parte del mundo utilizaba 100-127V 60Hz pero ya veo que no es así.


----------



## HADES (Jun 4, 2010)

Debo admitir que lo de las Tensiones yo creia que solo en america latina se daba la tension 110 60HZ y pues jamas llegara a imaginara que E.E.U.U. tambien la usara yo los tenia por 220 50HZ .

Salu2

SONIUS

Debo admitir que lo de las Tensiones yo creia que solo en america latina se daba la tension 110 60HZ y pues jamas llegara a imaginara que E.E.U.U. tambien la usara yo los tenia por 220 50HZ .

Salu2

SONIUS


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 4, 2010)

Aquí en Argentina debemos tener vocación por complicar las cosas simples.

Hasta no hace mucho tiempo convivían en una zona de Buenos Aires, cerca de plaza Constitución (Para más datos) redes domiciliarias de:
3 * 380V 50Hz, 220V entre fase y neutro (Actual)
3 * 220V 50 Hz, 127V entre fase y neutro
120 Vcc


----------



## HADES (Jun 4, 2010)

No te creo!! o sea jejejej asi que como vos dijiste fogo puras Ganas de complicarse la Vida por lo menos aqui en Guatemala trabajamos con 110V a 60HZ con algunas lineas Trifasicas a 220V 50HZ pero estos ultimos son solo utilizados por pedido de usuario Incluidas las fabricas e Industrias un saludo!


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 4, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Aquí en Argentina debemos tener vocación por complicar las cosas simples.
> 
> Hasta no hace mucho tiempo convivían en una zona de Buenos Aires, cerca de plaza Constitución (Para más datos) redes domiciliarias de:
> 3 * 380V 50Hz, 220V entre fase y neutro (Actual)
> ...



¿Para que eran las de 120Vcc?


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 4, 2010)

SONIUS dijo:


> No te creo!! .....


Nuestra lógica, en muchos aspectos, es: _¿ Por que hacerlo sencillo pudiéndolo hacer complicado ?_

Parte de este embrollo eléctrico tiene que ver con la venta (Estafa) de una vieja usina, para justificar el sobre-precio se mantuvo operativa.


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 4, 2010)

120Vcc? (...............)


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 4, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> 120Vcc? (...............)



Sip, 120 Volts Corriente Continua.


----------



## HADES (Jun 4, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Nuestra lógica, en muchos aspectos, es: _¿ Por que hacerlo sencillo pudiéndolo hacer complicado ?_
> 
> Parte de este embrollo eléctrico tiene que ver con la venta (Estafa) de una vieja usina, para justificar el sobre-precio se mantuvo operativa.



Y eso que comentas es cierto porque la energia electrica con tension 220V es mas cara no de producir si no de pagar por lo menos aqui en Guatemala y ya me imagino como se pondrian de acuerdo para mantener los "costos" muy altos y pues pobrecitos tienen que cobrar para "apenas" mantenerse si algo mas o menos asi pasas aqui en guate.



Fogonazo dijo:


> Sip, 120 Volts Corriente Continua.



Y eso de 120 DC para que? o mejor Dicho Por que? osea eso podria augurar la Extincion del uso de Corriente Alterna y La Nueva Era  pero con DC no se pero eso nos facilitaria y nos complicaria ciertas cosas en la electronica.


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 4, 2010)

Vaya, parece que Edison no murió del todo... ¿Para que utilizan ese voltaje?


----------



## HADES (Jun 4, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Vaya, parece que Edison no murió del todo... ¿Para que utilizan ese voltaje?



OMG!! no again!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 4, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ......Hasta no hace mucho tiempo *convivían* en una zona de Buenos Aires, cerca de plaza Constitución .........



Convivían: *Tiempo pasado*, ahora está normalizado.

Nadie esta tratando de resucitar a Edison


----------



## HADES (Jun 4, 2010)

Insisto OMG!! No Again!


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 4, 2010)

Ademas... que problema hay? en Mexico las lineas del Subterraneo (Metro) y de los tranvias manejan 700 VCD


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 4, 2010)

Chico3001 dijo:


> Ademas... que problema hay? en Mexico las lineas del Subterraneo (Metro) y de los tranvias manejan 700 VCD



Eso imagine , pero 120VCD son pocos para un tranvia...


----------



## HADES (Jun 5, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Eso imagine , pero 120VCD son pocos para un tranvia...



A eso me referia para que harian eso en la Argentina por eso tambien mencione que si se podria augurar dicha nueva era?

saludos!


----------

